# Figured I'd finally make one of these



## BobGrill (Sep 5, 2014)

Adult female P.regalis

4

	
	
		
		
	


	





---------- Post added 09-05-2014 at 10:29 PM ----------

Juvenile indexed B.smithi

Reactions: Like 6


----------



## Zigana (Sep 5, 2014)

Their both very colorful and beautiful!


----------



## BobGrill (Sep 6, 2014)

Thank you. Unfotunately my equipment and photography skills are nothing compared to some of the other members here.


----------



## BobGrill (Sep 6, 2014)

Not the best image. P.irminia juvenile.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## fuzzyavics72 (Sep 6, 2014)

Very nice pictures! I love your regalis, she's massive.


----------



## BobGrill (Sep 6, 2014)

fuzzyavics72 said:


> Very nice pictures! I love your regalis, she's massive.


Thanks. She's the largest of the three I own.


----------



## BobGrill (Sep 6, 2014)

Blue-fang!







---------- Post added 09-06-2014 at 08:02 PM ----------

Adult female E.murinus sitting at the entrance to her burrow.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## BobGrill (Sep 7, 2014)

Decent ventral shot. Any guesses on gender?

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Biollantefan54 (Sep 7, 2014)

My guess is male but take that with half a grain of salt.


----------



## BobGrill (Sep 7, 2014)

I can get a better picture. It sure is growing kind of slow for a male though.


----------



## Austin S. (Sep 7, 2014)

Its a male. I dont see too many males of this species around either. Put him to good use when he matures!


----------



## BobGrill (Sep 7, 2014)

Austin S. said:


> Its a male. I dont see too many males of this species around either. Put him to good use when he matures!


I certainly plan on it.







This guy is so hard to get a decent picture of.

---------- Post added 09-07-2014 at 05:22 PM ----------

A decent shot of the OBT feeding.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## BobGrill (Sep 8, 2014)

Ventral B.smithi. I'm almost certain it's a male.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## BobGrill (Sep 25, 2014)

H.maculata female

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Arachnomaniac19 (Sep 26, 2014)

Ahh, the ever so reclusive hermit of the tarantula world come out for you to take a picture. I feel jealous.


----------



## BobGrill (Sep 26, 2014)

She's actually out in the open pretty often at night. My E.murinus is the true recluse. I'll see her legs sticking out of her burrow almost every night, but I rarely see her with her entire body out. She actually hides a lot more than my Blue-Fang, who is isn't afraid to leave its burrow every now and then.


----------



## BobGrill (Sep 29, 2014)

Juvenile Female GBB

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Akai (Sep 29, 2014)

lovely pics Bill.  your H. maculata is a stunner.  hotogenic:

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## BobGrill (Sep 29, 2014)

Who's Bill?  

Thanks though. I don't know why, but the GBB is so hard to get a decent picture of. The colors just don't come out as bright. I'm lucky in a way, since I recently moved her into a new enclosure, and d he hasn't webbed up the whole thing just yet. If she had, and I'd been using the flash, all you'd likely see is white. That's one downside to heavy webbers ; the webbing sometimes screws up the image if you're using the flash.


----------



## Akai (Sep 29, 2014)

my apologies BOB.  i had the rare weekend off and i've endulged myself in college and pro football and have been feeding the collection these past 2 days.  i've been sleep deprived.  i actually dont have to be responsible until thursday.  lol


----------



## BobGrill (Oct 1, 2014)

It's all good lol.

E.murinus adult female

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## RegallRegius (Oct 1, 2014)

Nice collection.


----------



## BobGrill (Oct 1, 2014)

Thanks. This one likes to poop all over the sides of the enclosure like an arboreal.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Akai (Oct 1, 2014)

love those skeleton legs.  :love:


----------



## Drache (Oct 1, 2014)

Beautiful creatures - thanks for the eye candy.


----------



## BobGrill (Oct 3, 2014)

Avicularia juruensis







Avicularia versicolor in need of a molt







Avicularia amazonica


----------



## BobGrill (Oct 16, 2014)

Is it just me or this guy darker in appearance than most of the MMs I'm seeing online?

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## jigalojey (Oct 16, 2014)

Look at the back legs on that beauty H.mac.


----------



## BobGrill (Oct 17, 2014)

I would have expected this from a Rosie, but not you.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Blue Jaye (Oct 17, 2014)

BobGrill said:


> Thanks. She's the largest of the three I own.


How big is she? I'm just curious because I have a very large female as well and at 6yrs old she got even bigger


----------



## BobGrill (Oct 17, 2014)

Around 7.5 maybe pushing 8 inches.


----------



## BobGrill (Oct 19, 2014)

RAWR


----------



## BobGrill (Oct 21, 2014)




----------



## RegallRegius (Oct 22, 2014)

Nice pic!


----------



## xkris (Oct 22, 2014)

very nice. especially like h. mac. beautiful.


----------



## BobGrill (Oct 26, 2014)

B.smithi. looks male. Any guesses as to whether I'm right or not?


----------



## BobGrill (Oct 28, 2014)

Green Bottle Blue in her new home. Also looks like she may need a molt soon.






Blue-Fang






E.murinus. Apologies for the annoying glare.


----------



## viper69 (Oct 29, 2014)

Some nice pics Bob


----------



## BobGrill (Nov 4, 2014)

OBT


----------



## fuzzyavics72 (Nov 4, 2014)

Indeed Bob, you have a male B smithi. He looks like he's a molt or two away from being mature and keep these awesome pictures coming! I truly love your pictures of the P regalis female. 

How many tarantulas do you have in your collection?


----------



## Ultum4Spiderz (Nov 4, 2014)

My H macs still got no color . Pokies seem to get big legspans both my adults top 7". P regalis juvie is 5.5".


----------



## BobGrill (Nov 5, 2014)

Hmm... you know I was wanting to get some more OW species now, but I might have to eventually get another smithi after this one goes. I'm approaching 30 right now. I had more but I sold a few males.

Ultum,  how big is your H.mac?


----------



## fuzzyavics72 (Nov 5, 2014)

How do you control yourself?  I alone have 30 versicolors lol


----------



## BobGrill (Nov 5, 2014)

I've just been very frugal these past few months. I'm saving up for a new car right now, and as much as I'd like to go all out on some more tarantulas right now, I think the car is just a tad more important.  I wouldn't mind another versicolor though lol.


----------



## BobGrill (Nov 5, 2014)

H.maculata female






P.cambridgei

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Akai (Nov 6, 2014)

Beautiful H. mac Bob.  You don't see too many in collections which is suprising since they can be had for cheap and offered as freebies in most cases.  I think they are just as beautiful as Pokies for less then half the cost.


----------



## Ultum4Spiderz (Nov 7, 2014)

Akai said:


> Beautiful H. mac Bob.  You don't see too many in collections which is suprising since they can be had for cheap and offered as freebies in most cases.  I think they are just as beautiful as Pokies for less then half the cost.


H mac grow very slow mine are still small juvies, had them for 2 years+


----------



## BobGrill (Nov 8, 2014)

They do grow very slow in comparison to most other baboons. Well worth the wait though.


----------



## BobGrill (Nov 12, 2014)

P.cambridgei feeding. Sorry for the background noise.

https://vimeo.com/111609317


----------



## BobGrill (Nov 27, 2014)

OBT juvie


----------



## BobGrill (Dec 18, 2014)

Cambridgei sling




















OBT:


----------



## BobGrill (Jan 4, 2015)

A.diversipes sling about to eat lunch.











B.smithi freshly molted

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## BobGrill (Feb 17, 2015)

P.regalis 






P.cambridgei 











Another P.cambridgei 






GBB

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Ellenantula (Feb 17, 2015)

I like each one even better than the preceding one.  lol
Nice looking Ts.
Color me green.


----------

